# Alternatives to Azek?



## CareBear (Nov 3, 2007)

I would like to use something like Azek for some new exterior trim. But the nearest Azek dealer is 60+ miles away. Funny, there seems to be a Home Depot across the street from every StarBucks around here. I'm wondering if there are any alternatives to Azek that might be easier to acquire.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Try contacting a local lumber yard. You can also look into these:

Koma: http://www.komatrimboards.com/index.htm

Kleer: http://www.kleerlumber.com/


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

Azek and Kleer are at the top of the heap IMO. Stay away from the stuff you find at the big boxes. It has a cheap inner core, and the finish is very brittle and cracks easily. I have no experience with the Koma products referenced by Atlantic WB, but if he is confident enough to mention it, I think is is certainly worth a look; his posts are always knowledgable.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

troubleseeker said:


> Azek and Kleer are at the top of the heap IMO. Stay away from the stuff you find at the big boxes. It has a cheap inner core, and the finish is very brittle and cracks easily.


yep...


----------



## JMattero (Jul 30, 2012)

*VerandaHP??? versus Azek*



troubleseeker said:


> Azek and Kleer are at the top of the heap IMO. Stay away from the stuff you find at the big boxes. It has a cheap inner core, and the finish is very brittle and cracks easily. I have no experience with the Koma products referenced by Atlantic WB, but if he is confident enough to mention it, I think is is certainly worth a look; his posts are always knowledgable.


I am replacing the fascia on my home. It is a 19' run. I can only find Azek in 18' lengths at my local lumberyard, and Home Depot only carries it in 8' lengths. Therefore, my choice is to buy 2 18 footers (very expensive and lots of waste), or buy 3 8 footers from Home Depot and have 2 joints (which I will glue). Looking further, I have found VerandaHP at Home Depot which is S4S with sealed edges, is less expensive than Azek, and comes in 12 foot lengths. Is there something wrong with VerandaHP? It is supposedly the same material as Azek, but better. Any advice???


----------



## Pittsville (Jan 8, 2011)

Versatex would be another option.


----------

